# NEX 6 RAW test shot



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got an NEX 6 and taking it for a test drive. Coming from a Nikon D700 this is very different. I am still trying to get used the controls and what not. Image quality seems to be very good thus far especially for this type of camera. I will continue to test and see if I make a switch from Nikon..




snowman by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know much about your Nikon, but I'll share my story.

I switched to the nex a year ago from a canon XSI/450D. Honestly, when I first got the camera I almost hated it because it worked to different from my dslr. I did some image tests side by side and I knew I had to learn to love my nex because the image quality was worlds apart from my setup. In fact, I posted here "help me love my camera" right after I got it.

In that year I have learned to LOVE my camera. My shooting has improved, my camera is always with my because it's so darn handy, and I've learned to work with its features instead of trying to treat it like my canon. Focus peaking has REALLY helped me nail focus. I have terrible eyesight so my focus even in manual was always hit or miss. 

I see my friend with her giant 5dmIII and while I know she gets amazing images, I just think "I'm glad I don't have to lug that thing around!" With a speedlight attached that thing weighs like 10lbs!

Anyways, I bet (and hope!) you'll learn to love it!

Also, I think you can download a free remote to your phone from the sony play store since you've got wifi!


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

^^

Cool story! Yeah its always hard to make switches but I have to ask myself these questions all the time. Am I making money doing this? because all though I have sold prints and have been paid to shoot portraits, I don't make enough to live on. I am a person where I always want the best for the money and just incase I need something, some feature I know its there. I had a 70-200 vr II That was crazy expensive but I bought for the sole purpose to shoot my kids sports...I really did not even use it that much because honestly I just was not great at capturing that moment. I always had issues with focusing so those great shots became just ok shots.  Truth is the lens and camera where probably more than what my knowledge of photography is. I ended up selling that and just kept my 14-24 which I used religiously. Well worth the money in my book but, even then in comparison to the Tokina 10-24 I had for my nikon D7000 it really really was not 100 times better. I just got me wider because it was on a full frame and a little more on the wide end. However I did feel pretty cool with that lens on my D700!!!! hahahaha.

When we would go on vacation I would just use my 50mm 1.8 and not worry about zooming because caring those other lenses was just problems on my back and what not. Needless to say I sold all my equipment in like August/September and only used my iPhone 5..as we are coming into the holidays it just sucks not to have a nice quality camera again and why I ventured out again to the web looking for the newest and greatest.......It seems like the NEX 6 is a great alternative to the DSLR. I really wanted the 7 only because its 24mp and their top end model. However after doing much research it seems as thought the NEX 6 is a better buy and can do what the 7 can with even more options. Only downfall to me is the 16mp to 24mp.

Then next step is the Nikon D7100 or go back to the D7000.....

Once again I ask myself are you getting paid? Do you need to spend so much money once again on camera equipment or do you just REALLY need a quality camera that can take awesome pictures easy to take around with so you don't miss all those moments and can do nice portraits for the kids along with HDR. For $749 this camera really is good " I think". But bestbuy has the D7000 for only $50 with the kit lens 18-105...not a bad price at all for something I know will work and has proven to work time and time again while I used it. I actually did make some money using that camera... But then that brings me to the D7100 24mp camera with soooo many new features I know I could take advantage of. It would be more money but probably a great camera to last more than just a few years.

One concern I have from this sony NEX 6 is will it last as long as the Nikon,Canon DSLR's. Or are they just 1-2 year throw away cameras? Do they hold their value if you want to sell them later like Nikons and Canon DSLRs.. I know that I did not lose to much money selling my D700 and lenses at all. 

The other thing is I do want to use it for video and that file format sony uses I don't like at all. To much work to get it to edit..where nikon works great and always has. The Sony you can do mpegs but not at 1080p...aaaaa

I could go on and on but I really want to give this Sony NEX 6 a fair shot and here are a few more pictures to critique and share..




Zion 12_11_13 B by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




Zion 12_11_13 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Shot in RAW (A) post processed in photoshop. Still trying to get used to sony's focusing. Can't argue that the image quality is there!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> ^^  Cool story! Yeah its always hard to make switches but I have to ask myself these questions all the time. Am I making money doing this? because all though I have sold prints and have been paid to shoot portraits, I don't make enough to live on. I am a person where I always want the best for the money and just incase I need something, some feature I know its there. I had a 70-200 vr II That was crazy expensive but I bought for the sole purpose to shoot my kids sports...I really did not even use it that much because honestly I just was not great at capturing that moment. I always had issues with focusing so those great shots became just ok shots.  Truth is the lens and camera where probably more than what my knowledge of photography is. I ended up selling that and just kept my 14-24 which I used religiously. Well worth the money in my book but, even then in comparison to the Tokina 10-24 I had for my nikon D7000 it really really was not 100 times better. I just got me wider because it was on a full frame and a little more on the wide end. However I did feel pretty cool with that lens on my D700!!!! hahahaha.  When we would go on vacation I would just use my 50mm 1.8 and not worry about zooming because caring those other lenses was just problems on my back and what not. Needless to say I sold all my equipment in like August/September and only used my iPhone 5..as we are coming into the holidays it just sucks not to have a nice quality camera again and why I ventured out again to the web looking for the newest and greatest.......It seems like the NEX 6 is a great alternative to the DSLR. I really wanted the 7 only because its 24mp and their top end model. However after doing much research it seems as thought the NEX 6 is a better buy and can do what the 7 can with even more options. Only downfall to me is the 16mp to 24mp.  Then next step is the Nikon D7100 or go back to the D7000.....  Once again I ask myself are you getting paid? Do you need to spend so much money once again on camera equipment or do you just REALLY need a quality camera that can take awesome pictures easy to take around with so you don't miss all those moments and can do nice portraits for the kids along with HDR. For $749 this camera really is good " I think". But bestbuy has the D7000 for only $50 with the kit lens 18-105...not a bad price at all for something I know will work and has proven to work time and time again while I used it. I actually did make some money using that camera... But then that brings me to the D7100 24mp camera with soooo many new features I know I could take advantage of. It would be more money but probably a great camera to last more than just a few years.  One concern I have from this sony NEX 6 is will it last as long as the Nikon,Canon DSLR's. Or are they just 1-2 year throw away cameras? Do they hold their value if you want to sell them later like Nikons and Canon DSLRs.. I know that I did not lose to much money selling my D700 and lenses at all.  The other thing is I do want to use it for video and that file format sony uses I don't like at all. To much work to get it to edit..where nikon works great and always has. The Sony you can do mpegs but not at 1080p...aaaaa  I could go on and on but I really want to give this Sony NEX 6 a fair shot and here are a few more pictures to critique and share..  http://www.flickr.com/photos/vipgraphx/11328717786/ Zion 12_11_13 B by VIPGraphX, on Flickr  http://www.flickr.com/photos/vipgraphx/11328655695/ Zion 12_11_13 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr  Shot in RAW (A) post processed in photoshop. Still trying to get used to sony's focusing. Can't argue that the image quality is there!



I like to use dmf with focus peaking! It's amazing.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

I have been trying that. Still trying to figure it all out. Also with DOF. Having a few issues focusing on the front object and blurring out the BG. It keeps wanting to focus behind the object.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> I have been trying that. Still trying to figure it all out. Also with DOF. Having a few issues focusing on the front object and blurring out the BG. It keeps wanting to focus behind the object.



Do you have it set to multi point? It sounds like that could be you're issue. I would either do center, or Felxi spot. I have my soft key set to change focus points. If I'm "rushed" snap shooting, I keep it on center and crop later.


----------



## Kolia (Dec 11, 2013)

What video formats would you rather use ? Which editing software ?

I never had an issue with either AVCHD or MP4.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

I was using adobe premier for a very long time.. but, with AVCHD they lose their quality in editing programs.


----------



## PapaST (Dec 13, 2013)

It looks like we're in a similar situation vipgraphx.  I should be getting my NEX 6 next week and I'm anxious to see what this camera can do.  I'm mostly interested in supplementing my DSLRs rather than replacing them.  I think the NEX 6 can fit a need in performance and portability.

IMO, I wouldn't get too hung up on the 24MP D7100 vs the 16MP D7000.  I think the D7100 is the better of the two but not because of the 24MP... and quite frankly it's not that much better.  Also, the 24MP actually crushes the D7100 buffer and IMO introduces more noise in certain situations that I never noticed when I owned the D7000.

Here's to a successful NEX 6 launch.  Hopefully it performs as well as I think it will.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 13, 2013)

PapaST said:


> It looks like we're in a similar situation vipgraphx.  I should be getting my NEX 6 next week and I'm anxious to see what this camera can do.  I'm mostly interested in supplementing my DSLRs rather than replacing them.  I think the NEX 6 can fit a need in performance and portability.
> 
> IMO, I wouldn't get too hung up on the 24MP D7100 vs the 16MP D7000.  I think the D7100 is the better of the two but not because of the 24MP... and quite frankly it's not that much better.  Also, the 24MP actually crushes the D7100 buffer and IMO introduces more noise in certain situations that I never noticed when I owned the D7000.
> 
> Here's to a successful NEX 6 launch.  Hopefully it performs as well as I think it will.




I actually purchased the d7100 as well and am doing a current test on the two.  Here is the thread link

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ducts/346871-nikon-d7100-vs-sony-nex-6-a.html


I am am starting to see some differences when doing low light HDR.  It is taking the sony a long time for each exposure vs the d7100. I am a huge fan of HDR so if this sony can't keep up in that situation then it will be going back.  Also I am not sold on the electronic view finder. Especially in low light situations very pixelated and a bit hard to nail focus. I like the nex 6 but I am thinking maybe these are not really replacement cameras but side kicks to dslr's.


----------



## PapaST (Dec 13, 2013)

Mirrorless cameras are coming along fast but right now I think you nailed it being a sidekick vs. replacement.  Personally if I had to live with one or the other (DSLR vs. Mirrorless) I would choose DSLR mainly for the available glass.  I think mirrorless cameras have a clear advantage over the more mechanical laden DSLR but I also think they are still trying to find their niche.  Does mirrorless want to be that high-end point and shoot?  Or are they truly going to revolutionize the DSLR?  I think for now (at least the nex 6) they are trying to be that bridge camera.  

I'm surprised that the nex 6 held up so well vs. the D7100 in your tests.  Thanks for posting that.  I think if you put a premium on portability then the nex 6 is the way to go.  But from what I'm hearing with HDR and overall image quality I think you would be better served with a D7100.

I'll have my nex 6 next week along with a nikon adapter so I'll be able to test the nex 6 with some similar glass compared to my D7100 and D600.  

Right now I'm sticking with my DSLRs for all my daughter's growing moments but I wanted the more portable nex 6 for those impromptu moments.

Nice work btw.


----------



## AlejandroRivera (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone use macro tube set for Sony NEX camera? 
Here is giveaway from aputure, they will release marco tube set. If i can guess the right color firstly, so that i can get free set.https://www.facebook.com/Aputure/posts/686395864754909
Anyone know the color? Black or other color? Who can help me?


----------

